# Searching...



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

My husband and I are desperate to start homesteading! I have been lurking on this board for about a month, then today I signed up!

We are primarily looking for land/home in Montana, but the prices are blowing us away! We are hoping to find some owner-financing. I have seen some of the posts that some of you have put out and you all have such beautiful places! 

Work is the #1 concern for my husband. He is currently a Defense Contractor for the military. I was a surgical tech, but I have been staying at home, homeschooling my 8 year old daughter, and raising our boys (ages 2 & 1).

I'd be interested in seeing any leads any of you might stumble across in that area of the country. I'm still learning how to research and search for properties on my own.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

You ever think of Southern Colo? With the home prices coming down there's some good stuff going on here. Got a piece of property behind my sisters, the house WAS 124,000., then they lowered it to 74,000.00 and I'll bet somebody could pick it up for alot less. It's got a 3 bdrm home 2 full bath, 2 1/2 acres, own well, secluded but accessible with 4wd to get to main road, 1000 gal propane tank, will last you about 4 years, great appliances, new carpet, log cabin "siding", I've been in it and I love the place, town is about 30 miles away, the peace and quiet is deafening....

Just a hint of what's out here. There's alot of other places in this area for sale, but I especially like this one....just a suggestion.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

that sounds amazing too! We're moving out onto 20 acres in 3 weeks in order to start saving up for a place! We're renting our home in-town and renting in the country to see how we like the farm life! We're beside ourselves with excitement!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Look into Missouri. Not quite as free as Montana, but hey! Not as cold, either. 

Good prices, especially in the more rural areas. We're in NW MO, and could not be happier.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

missouri does have good land prices....and a lot of national forest and clear streams and rivers.......and a lot of springs


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try searching here too:

http://www.realtor.com/

You can search by city, area, and break down by price & acerage also.

Good luck!


----------

